# Zauberstoff woher?



## johnydo (3. September 2008)

Hi,

ich habe schon etwas hier im Forum gesucht aber noch nicht fündig geworden. Ich stehe kurz vor Stufe 60 und ab da gibts ja die Schneiderspezialisierungen. Da ich auf Feuermage umskillen werden wollte ich die Feuerzauberspezialisierung erlenen. Um sich später dann das Feuerzauberset zu erstellen benötige ich Zauberstoff. Meine Frage jetzt woher bekomme ich den eigentlich? Bzw. aus welcher Stoffart wird dann der Zauberstoff hergestellt?


----------



## blindhai (3. September 2008)

buffed.de hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24271


----------



## riesentrolli (3. September 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24316

EDIT: blöder dazwischenspammer^^
nimm meinen link. ders cooler^^


----------



## Lootelf (4. September 2008)

Btw.

Die Spezialisierungsquest kannst du afaik erst mit Level 65 annehmen und ohne hilfsbereite 70er selbst auf dem Level nicht bestehen können.


----------



## Dark Guardian (4. September 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Btw.
> 
> Die Spezialisierungsquest kannst du afaik erst mit Level 65 annehmen und ohne hilfsbereite 70er selbst auf dem Level nicht bestehen können.



Zum Altar der Schatten kann man durchlaufen...

"Einen" 70er Mob schafft man je nach Klasse in Nethersturm auch....

Ich hab grad nur nicht mehr im Kopf was man für Urmondstoff tun musste.... aber da war dochw as mitm Mondbrunnen in den Zangarmarschen? Der steht jedenfalls mitten in ner kleinen Siedlung... x)


----------



## MihAmb (10. September 2008)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Btw.
> 
> Die Spezialisierungsquest kannst du afaik erst mit Level 65 annehmen und ohne hilfsbereite 70er selbst auf dem Level nicht bestehen können.



falsch... habe die spezi-quest mit stufe 60 angenommen und auch beendet... allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nagut, war schattenstoff, is nur nen bissl nervenkitzel beim durchreiten zum altar der schatten, für den ele als zauberfeuerschneider wäre hilfe wohl angebracht ^^)

am leichtesten habens natürlich die urmondstoffschneider - zum mondbrunnen bei der zuflucht des cenarius, urmondstoff herstellen, fertig -.-


----------



## Albra (24. September 2008)

MihAmb schrieb:


> falsch... habe die spezi-quest mit stufe 60 angenommen und auch beendet... allein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


allies habens noch einfacher in darnassus und stormwind stehn ja auch einige dieser leuchtenden zierfischteiche rum


----------

